# Fairly Large Cedar . . .



## Kevin

I knocked the slabs off this little fella and was not bored doing it . . . 

[attachment=8865]

[attachment=8864]

[attachment=8866]

[attachment=8867]



Another one being prepped for the mill . . . 
[attachment=8868]



I need about a thousand more like this one . . . . 
[attachment=8869]


----------



## Mizer

That is a good sized cedar for sure! That will look nice on your porch. Your mill doesn't look like it is in bad shape at all.


----------



## Kevin

Mizer said:


> That is a good sized cedar for sure! That will look nice on your porch. Your mill doesn't look like it is in bad shape at all.



There's nothing super major wrong with it - just a lot of little things. And it's just not purty like my buddy's in middle Tennessee. 



:lolol:


----------



## Mizer

Kevin said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good sized cedar for sure! That will look nice on your porch. Your mill doesn't look like it is in bad shape at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing super major wrong with it - just a lot of little things. And it's just not purty like my buddy's in middle Tennessee.
> 
> 
> 
> :lolol:
Click to expand...

It is just pretty because it is not being used enough. I am doing a big show this week end at the Opryland Convention Center. It is called the land and wildlife show. Along with selling my stuff I hope to promote my sawmill business. Maybe then my mill will have that nice patina that yours has.


----------



## davidgiul

What, no CSM? :hornets: Thanks for posting the pictures of your mill in action.


----------



## drycreek

That is some pretty cedar. I've got about thirty cedar trees to cut and have sawn this fall. One or two are about 30 inches at the but and about 20 inches on the small end at about 12 feet wish they were all like that but no such luck. All the rest are decent sized and will turn out a lot of lumber so not that disappointed the BOSS wants an arbor built so it will get done.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I swear if I close my eyes I can smell it! But Kevin your just teasing us all, everyone knows what a tree looks like on the outside:rofl2:


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> I swear if I close my eyes I can smell it! But Kevin your just teasing us all, everyone knows what a tree looks like on the outside:rofl2:



Gonna be a while before I actually take them apart. I just canting them for now.

:yippeee:


----------



## DKMD

Understanding that I know nothing about milling, I wonder why you would cut them into cants ahead of time? Seems like they would be less prone to checking and cracking if left whole, but again, I don't know my elbow from my other end when it comes to milling.


----------



## kpantherpro

DKMD said:


> Understanding that I know nothing about milling, I wonder why you would cut them into cants ahead of time? Seems like they would be less prone to checking and cracking if left whole, but again, I don't know my elbow from my other end when it comes to milling.



cool pics, what are you gonna do with that cedar anything? when you get your saw all tuned up be sure and share some more pics with us, would like to see them, good luck


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Understanding that I know nothing about milling, I wonder why you would cut them into cants ahead of time? Seems like they would be less prone to checking and cracking if left whole, but again, I don't know my elbow from my other end when it comes to milling.



I didn't want to deal with all the slabs. They make a huge pile and I am dwindling my log yard down not wanting to add to it. So I dragged the mill to fields and slabbed the logs there, pushing the tops and slabs up in burn piles. Checking won't be a problem because I have them covered with uv nets and sprinklers, and ERC is one of the easiest and most forgiving species to dry on the planet. Once I resaw the cants in this heat, the 4/4 boards will be dry in days and the 6/4+ in a couple weeks, not months like most other species or even years for thick oak boards etc.. 


P.S. Your elbow is a joint mid-arm which connects your humerous to your radius/ulna. Your "other end" is the place from where you occasionally speak. 

:zing:


:rotflmao3:


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> P.S. Your elbow is a joint mid-arm which connects your humerous to your radius/ulna. Your "other end" is the place from where you occasionally speak...



Wow... I wish I would have read this earlier... It would have come in handy for one of my cases today. :dash2: 

BTW, speaking from that end happens more than just occasionally for me. :fool:


----------



## justturnin

Well I have already been schooled on what a Flitch is so can someone school me on a cant?

Great looking ERC. I have been looking for some ERC around here to have milled in 8/4 to build an arbor in the back yard.


----------



## kpantherpro

justturnin said:


> Well I have already been schooled on what a Flitch is so can someone school me on a cant?
> 
> Great looking ERC. I have been looking for some ERC around here to have milled in 8/4 to build an arbor in the back yard.



a cant to be proper is when it is milled on all 4 sides, but sometimes it's used loosely including by myself when you have 2 sides right angled to eachother


----------



## Kevin

justturnin said:


> Well I have already been schooled on what a Flitch is so can someone school me on a cant?



A cant can have bark but it can't have a live edge; it can have "live corners" aka "wane" but since it has four sawn faces a cant can't have a single live edge. A cant can be sort of like a flitch, because they can both have bark, but a flitch can't ever be a cant because although it can have bark like a cant, it can't have more than three faces like a cant can have. Like a cant must have actually. 

I think you better just stick with panther's explanation.


----------



## Kevin

You can tell a tree is hollow if your exhaust smoke is coming out of the other side of tree. 

[attachment=8964]


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> justturnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have already been schooled on what a Flitch is so can someone school me on a cant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cant can have bark but it can't have a live edge; it can have "live corners" aka "wane" but since it has four sawn faces a cant can't have a single live edge. A cant can be sort of like a flitch, because they can both have bark, but a flitch can't ever be a cant because although it can have bark like a cant, it can't have more than three faces like a cant can have. Like a cant must have actually.
> 
> I think you better just stick with panther's explanation.
Click to expand...

There you go keeping me entertained and making me laugh again. Kinda sounds like a Dr. seuss explanation:rofl2:


----------



## dean jordan

Hey kevin do you know anyone turning that erc?


----------



## Kevin

dean jordan said:


> Hey kevin do you know anyone turning that erc?



Yes, I do.


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> dean jordan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey kevin do you know anyone turning that erc?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do.
Click to expand...


You ought to try some, Dean. I've had some that was hell on tool edges and other stuff that turned like butter. It's a soft wood, but the colors are pretty phenomenal. If you can deal with the fact that it smells like a gerbil's backside...:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## woodsmith

justturnin said:


> Well I have already been schooled on what a Flitch is so can someone school me on a cant?
> 
> Great looking ERC. I have been looking for some ERC around here to have milled in 8/4 to build an arbor in the back yard.



Chris

I'm just a couple of hops north of you in Coldspring, about 60 miles give or take a few turns. I see your looking for some two inch erc, what kind of lengths are you looking for? Do you have a portable mill? How much lumber are we talking? 
I have a nice stash of ERC here at the house and more in the field.
[attachment=10201]


----------

